# Audi Finance and Repayments! Be aware



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Tossers, thats all I can say but it's my fault for not reading the small print. 
Just paid off bird's TTC with Audi Finance to trade in to dealer and took a knock on it of Â£1500. Then found out from dealer's finance bloke after the deal was done that we could have just given the keys back after 18 months and walked away. 
But they are actively encouraged NOT to make the customer aware of this option as it costs Audi money. Arseholes the lot of them. :-/


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

???

Were you on a Baloon payment then? cos if you were that is always an option :-/


----------



## nm_225 (May 6, 2002)

Absolutely right, but it only aplies if the finance deal is for less than Â£25k.

I pointed it out to the guy as I was signing mine, you should have seen his face drop!! WE AIN'T SUPPOSED TO KNOW.

I would see if you can get your Â£1,500 back, threaten to sue in small claims court etc - may do the trick.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Absolutely right, but it only aplies if the finance deal is for less than Â£25k.
> 
> I pointed it out to the guy as I was signing mine, you should have seen his face drop!! WE AIN'T SUPPOSED TO KNOW.
> 
> I would see if you can get your Â£1,500 back, threaten to sue in small claims court etc - may do the trick.


It was pointed out quite clearly to me by my Audi finance guy. As far as the deal being less than Â£25k do you mean without the baloon payment? As mine was more than that with the baloon and is still an option according to what I was lead to believe.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Audi Finance carried on taking Â£250 a month DD money from my account for 14 months after I sold the TT and settled the finance! I was a little lax managing my finances at the time and did not notice but I did get a nice lump sum back eventually. No interest but I would have probably have blown it anyway.

Got to watch those DDs.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

My dad used to tell me...watch out where you put your signature and your d*ck!! 

Please remember this in the future guys!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Vlastan - that is a superb quote. Made my evening... Thanks,

Paul


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dont get the relevance of the duck bit :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Vlastan - that is a superb quote. Made my evening... Thanks,
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul....you are welcome!

Shame that my dad didn't make it past 61...he is gone now over 12 years ago. Â :'(


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Confused ... why is TTotal being Vlastan too ? ...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

TTotal is just playing about!! Â :

He has an identity crisis...and wants to be me...but he is not allowed!! There is only one genuine Vlastan in this forum!! ;D


----------



## bigsigh (Jul 16, 2002)

> There is only one genuine Vlastan in this forum!! Â ;D


Hmmmm good-thing, bad-thing, good-thing, bad-thing ... can't decide ;D ;D


----------



## nm_225 (May 6, 2002)

BreTT, the value of Â£25k is the whole amount you are borrowing, which of course must include the balloon.

Remember that the finance Company have paid the total amount to the garage from day one.

Under Â£25k it is a regulated credit agreement and over that it is unregulated, as I am led to believe.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> BreTT, the value of Â£25k is the whole amount you are borrowing, which of course must include the balloon.
> 
> Remember that the finance Company have paid the total amount to the garage from day one.
> 
> Under Â£25k it is a regulated credit agreement and over that it is unregulated, as I am led to believe.


Cheers big ears - will get the paperwork out to examine at some point. That said, they definitely pointed out the 18 month clause to me....


----------

